# Looking for ASIJ parents please



## taitam

We are preparing our move to Tokyo for the next academic year and would be most grateful if any ASIJ parents on this forum could answer a few specific questions?

Or is there any other japan/Tokyo expat forum More specifically catering for kids (school age) related questions?

Tks


----------

